# WSC Faculty Conf 18-19 Jan 08: Missional AND Reformed



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.wscal.edu/newsevents/conferences/conference08/ 

The claim of the emergent/emerging churches to represent a truly 
"missional" approach to ministry, witness, and evangelism is 
generating much interest and ink. This conference considers what it 
means to be Reformed and missional. We start with the conviction that 
Christ the Lord has established an institution (the church) and has 
given to it a mission to make disciples of all the nations. Without 
the church there can be no mission and where there is no mission, 
there is no church. Tough questions remain and this conference doesn't 
promise to have all the answers, but we hope to ask right questions 
about mission and ministry in our pluralistic age. 

-- 

The last 3 of 4 conferences have sold out in the week or two before 
the conference. 

Speakers: Godfrey, Horton, Hywel Jones, Clark, Joel Kim and Julius Kim 

rsc


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent!

Hey, I enjoyed your interaction with Mike and the other Profs on the White Horse Inn. Great show.

I'm going to be at Camp Pendleton from 15-19 October. I'd like to try to get together with you, Mike, and Danny if you guys are available for lunch.

Blessings!

Rich


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 1, 2007)

*Invites self to lunch and promises to be silent*


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich,

Thanks for the good word.

Absolutely. That would be great. Write me off-list at my sem address (I switched email clients and lost some data) and we'll connect.

Getting together with Mike is like trying to see President Bush. Mostly I just see his motorcade! 

s



SemperFideles said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Hey, I enjoyed your interaction with Mike and the other Profs on the White Horse Inn. Great show.
> 
> ...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 2, 2007)

Counting the flight and the hotel, that's an expensive lunch!

rsc



Exagorazo said:


> *Invites self to lunch and promises to be silent*


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 3, 2007)

Prof. S. Clark,

Will you be speaking at Valley Presbyterian Church on the 28th for Reformation Sunday conference? 

This Church is about 7 minutes from my house and 10 minutes from Grace Community Church (John MacArthur).


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gil,

Yes, I think so. I don't have the itinerary with me, but I think that's right. Check the HB. I'll put info up there.

rsc


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 3, 2007)

Prof. S. Clark, Thanks


----------

